# How to use Tulco Extender?



## spidermarvin (Mar 31, 2015)

Meron akong dalawang Tulco Extender pero di ko alam kung saan ito gagamitin, kailangan ba itong haluin kasama ang Tulco Athletic,classic, embossed,clear,white, or what? Please help.


----------

